# Some beef splitters and cleavers



## tomsch (Nov 23, 2013)

Been collecting vintage cleavers for a few years. Much to my wife's dismay I'm over 14, lost count. I just picked up another beef splitter but don't have a picture yet. I do have a few that I've reprofiled and thinned that see real kitchen use.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Nmko (Nov 23, 2013)

WOW that's insane! Nice collection


----------



## Miles (Nov 23, 2013)

I ran out of thumbs... Sweet kit sir!


----------



## tomsch (Nov 23, 2013)

These are all the big boys, 10" ers.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow I think we were separated at birth...Ryan


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 24, 2013)

Awesome. I love the beef splitter.


----------



## tomsch (Nov 24, 2013)

It all started when my son and I watched Bill the Butcher on Gangs of New York. I was fascinated with the big cleaver he used so we started the search for a cleaver.... went a little crazy after that


----------



## tomsch (Nov 24, 2013)

These two are cleaned up with a semi-mirror edge. 






Briddell with my smallest cleaver, a D2 neck knife


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 24, 2013)

We could be best friends.....if you find a Beatty. #7 or 9 for me :doublethumbsup:


----------



## tomsch (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll keep an eye out. Beatty and Son made quite a few cleavers while they were in business.


----------



## Canadian (Nov 27, 2013)

You're nuts man! Nice kit.


----------



## cranky72 (Dec 5, 2013)

great pics of a wonderful collection ; some of those must have been used by the old timey butcher strong men.--cranky72


----------



## tomsch (Dec 8, 2013)

Crazy that many of them have hammer marks on the top of the blades. There must be some serious cutting and pounding to get through what they were cutting. I was just looking through a few (10) that I have hanging around the garage thinking about what I want to do with them. The three massive beef splitters are going in my home office on display  The others are either getting sharpened and used or will have a re-handle early this year.


----------



## SixCats (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Tom,

Ah ah! I thought those pixs of yours looked familiar. I am new member SixCats! (aka HARDBALL) at Blade Forums. I recently acquired a vintage NICHOLS BROS. Lamb Splitter to go with my Circa 1920's-30's NICHOLS BROS (Greenfield MA) "Beef Splitter" which is a whopping two and a half feet in OAL!
The cutting edge is ten inches and the blade is seven inches at it's widest point (front of blade) and twelve inches diagonal. The back spine of the blade at it's thickest point is almost unreal at a HALF INCH thick! The handle (metal with wood) is eighteen inch long. The overall condition of this awesome vintage "Beef Splitter" is quite good indeed. I hope to be able to post pixs in the future.

Regards,
SixCats!


----------

